# Valley of the Rocks 2022



## Ian H (18 Apr 2022)

Email sent to entrants.
_

Hello,

Thank-you for your entry to this year's VoR200 on the 23rd April.
The route is as previous years. All details are at https://hennessey.uk/ewcc-calendar/2-the-valley-of-the-rocks-200 including downloads of gpx track and the routesheet. Please read the routesheet even if you're not going to use it to navigate.
CONTROLS
1) At Dulverton there are pubs and cafes. You are free to choose where to control.
2) Just after Lynton, Mother Meldrum's cafe, on the edge of the Valley of Rocks, is expecting you (note toilets are on the left 300m before the cafe.
3) At Combe Martin the Pack o' Cards inn also expecting you. They are serving food from 11am until 3pm.
4) In Crediton, Morrison's is a simple final control before the final leg to the finish.
There will be food at the finish.
THE ROUTE
Some of the lanes are poorly surfaced. Take care especially if riding in a group. There are hills, so pace yourself.

PARKING
There are parking restrictions in the town centre. You can find long-stay car-parks in New Street and Dowell Street (check you're in the long-stay part), and Silver Street. If you park in a residential street please be discreet and don't cause any obstruction.

The start is at 10 High Street. Look forward to seeing you on Saturday.

Ian_


----------

